# Squash Bugs



## Charlie B (Dec 24, 2015)

Hi. For the last 3 years we have a a bad squash bug problem in our garden. Sevan dust, Diatomaceous earth just seems to fatten them up. Any ideas


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I was thinking about what to plant for spring & squash came up. I thought I'll plant a few eat a few & then the bug will kill them. I'll pull them up & burn them, that is all I got. Year after year.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Yep,me too.Just plant and share with the bugs.After 40 years fighting them,I've hollered calf rope!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Agree with the brain trusts above. Clean garden practices help, but the best thing is just to get your squash early and then pull and burn.


----------



## hogracer1 (Mar 7, 2005)

Planted some last year they all looked like black fungus is that squash bugs


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hogracer that was probably a fungus disease (or by-product of aphids). Actually squash doesn't have many problems except fungus diseases, squash bugs, squash vine borers and a few other insect problems and being somewhat sensitive to excessively wet or dry conditions. But they are great table fare.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

jm423 said:


> Hogracer that was probably a fungus disease (or by-product of aphids). Actually squash doesn't have many problems except fungus diseases, squash bugs, squash vine borers and a few other insect problems and being somewhat sensitive to excessively wet or dry conditions. But they are great table fare.


I agree.Aphids hit my late season peas and left behind black,sooty looking mold.I hit them with liquid seven and save my plants and pea crop,but they sure looked crappy.My mother didn't spray hers,and lost her peas.I blamed it on all the rain we had.The stuff didn't get on my squash,because the bugs had wiped it out months before.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I usually use neem oil for aphids.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Charlie B said:


> Hi. For the last 3 years we have a a bad squash bug problem in our garden. Sevan dust, Diatomaceous earth just seems to fatten them up. Any ideas


Mix food grade DE now in the soil......it will help catching them early in the life cycle.......they are in the soil


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

I've had good results with beneficial nematodes on all insects that spend part of their life-cycle in the soil. http://www.buglogical.com/squash-bugs/ lists all kinds of target pests.

I bought from here - http://marchbiological.com/beneficial-insects/beneficial-nematodes/.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I saw a response to the white flies on fruit & someone pointed out a product & it says it kills squash bugs. I've never used it but I got some from amazon. Its called safer 3 in 1 concentrated & sounds good for many other bugs as well.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

because of the squash bugs, I cannot grow beans.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Rubberback said:


> I saw a response to the white flies on fruit & someone pointed out a product & it says it kills squash bugs. I've never used it but I got some from amazon. Its called safer 3 in 1 concentrated & sounds good for many other bugs as well.


Thanks for the tip Randy! I'll be ordering me some in a few minutes.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

peckerwood said:


> Thanks for the tip Randy! I'll be ordering me some in a few minutes.


It wasn't me it was Higgboson that made the recomendation , I've never tried it but did order it. Looks like it works.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I got mine ordered.I got the concentrate.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

peckerwood said:


> I got mine ordered.I got the concentrate.


Yes sir me too. Its exspensive but I think I have a life time supply. I really hope I never need it. LOL But I know the squash bugs will be in full force.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Rubberback said:


> Yes sir me too. Its exspensive but I think I have a life time supply. I really hope I never need it. LOL But I know the squash bugs will be in full force.


Tell us how it works guys. I hate those danged squash bugs and normally just give in to them and yank the infected plants out of the ground and burn them. Usually have our fill of squash by then anyway, LOL.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> Tell us how it works guys. I hate those danged squash bugs and normally just give in to them and yank the infected plants out of the ground and burn them. Usually have our fill of squash by then anyway, LOL.


Will do! It sounded to good to pass up. Not cheap though. It is crazy how fast they kill the plant.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I already got my 3-in-one yesterday in the mail.Ordered it on Amazon and got it the next day.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

peckerwood said:


> I already got my 3-in-one yesterday in the mail.Ordered it on Amazon and got it the next day.


Dang, I didn't get mine.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Living out in the country, I use Amazon a lot. The "prime" option is really worth the money if you buy a lot of stuff off Amazon, which I do. All kinds of things I buy from them to save a trip to town...and with "prime" the price is very competitive and no shipping charge. 

Shipping is usually very reliable also, but every once in awhile, something will take several days for some reason.


----------

